# Need a bigger rear tire



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I picked up my 06 today. I have 18" wheels and want to put a bigger tire on the rear. I want to use the stock tire, Bridgestone Potenza, and wondered if anybody put 245 or 255's on the rear. 

BTW, I had to sell one of my 67 goats before the wife would allow another goat in the garage. Great to have one from each generation.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6585


----------

